# AION Launcher funktioniert nicht



## Grotnak (9. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern nacht AION gedownloadet. Heute wollte ich das game neu starten und als ich den NCLAUNCHER gestartet habe kam diese Meldung:

Laucher-Fehler Es wurde eine fehlerhafte Update-Adresse übermittelt.
Bitte führe den Launcher im richtigem Pfad aus.

E03001

bitte um hilfe

mfg


----------



## Cerom (9. März 2012)

Der Aion Launcher kann nicht mehr funktionieren weil Ncsoft den nicht mehr vertreibt. Du brauchst den Gameforge Launcher. Geh mal auf 

http://www.aionfreetoplay.com/website/

da werden sie geholfen


----------



## Grotnak (9. März 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Der Aion Launcher kann nicht mehr funktionieren weil Ncsoft den nicht mehr vertreibt. Du brauchst den Gameforge Launcher. Geh mal auf
> 
> http://www.aionfreetoplay.com/website/
> 
> da werden sie geholfen



Ich denke mal ich habe den richtigen Launcher, weil ich auch die Website gedownloadet habe. Also werden die wohl kaum den falschen Launcher vertreiben.


----------



## Cerom (9. März 2012)

Nur warum nennst du ihn dann NCLauncher ? NC steht da nirgendwo, da steht ganz groß Gameforge Game-Launcher


----------



## Grotnak (9. März 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Nur warum nennst du ihn dann NCLauncher ? NC steht da nirgendwo, da steht ganz groß Gameforge Game-Launcher



Naja bei mir im Gameforge Ordner ist ein NC-Launcher. Was keinen Sinn macht. Ich habe das Spiel von der offiziellen Seite gedownloadet.


----------



## Cerom (9. März 2012)

Der NC Launcher ist Schwarz und da steht Ncsoft.

Der Gameforge Launcher ist Weis (Hellgrau) und da steht Gameforge Game-Launcher


----------



## Grotnak (9. März 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Der NC Launcher ist Schwarz und da steht Ncsoft.
> 
> Der Gameforge Launcher ist Weis (Hellgrau) und da steht Gameforge Game-Launcher



Auf jedenfall ist das Icon Blau und zu einem "G" geformt. Das wird er wohl sein.

Also jetzt noch mal zu meinem oben genannten Problem. Hat da jmd eine Ahnung?


----------



## SupaNoVa (14. März 2012)

ich habe mal versucht die aion f2p version zu downloaden und ist das normal dass ich dann ca. 200 stunden++ für den download bräuschte? meine internetleitung ist eigenltich ziemlich potent und ich habe auch sonst bei keinem downlaod so arg lange zeiten in anspruch nehmen müssen.


----------



## salix911 (15. März 2012)

Ich habe jetzt Tage lang ohne Probleme Gespielt,nun bin ich mit Server Error rausgeflogen und beim versuch 
Neuzustarten bekomme ich dieselbe Fehlermeldung.


----------



## norp (15. März 2012)

Ja, hatte ich auch. Da ich keine Zeit hatte für großartige Fehlersuche habe ich den ganzen Schrott einfach neu installiert. In der Fehlermeldung ist tatsächlich vom NC Launcher die Rede, das nur, weil es einige hier ja ganz genau wissen (wie üblich).


----------

